# Win10 desktop PC stuck in Airplane mode



## syc0path (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a desktop PC and a laptop, both running Win10, on a HomeGroup network. I have a wi-fi router that connects via ethernet cable to the PC and wirelessly to the laptop.

About a week ago I stopped being able to connect to the network locations while using the laptop. Then I noticed that the PC was in Airplane mode. I suspect that as a result, the PC will not communicate wirelessly w/ the laptop. The internet connections for both the PC and the laptop continue to work properly.

I searched and discovered that this is a fairly common issue for Win10. I tried the usual troubleshooting steps, including turning the toggle for Airplane mode to Off (toggle doesn't appear becuz Airplane mode is not supposed to be an option for desktops). I also tried pressing the FN key + F12, but most desktop keyboards don't have an FN key and mine is no exception. And finally, I tried updating the drivers for the ethernet adapter, but it keeps telling me that I already have the latest drivers.

But while I was looking in the device manager, there was an entry for Cisco AnyConnect VPN Virtual Miniport Adapter for Windows x64. I occasionally use the Cisco VPN client to login to my employer's network, but I don't know why that would require an entry in the device manager. The VPN entry was marked w/ a down arrow, and after clicking on it, it showed that the device was disabled. I enabled it, but I still couldn't connect to the HomeGroup network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have a wireless adapter on the desktop? If so, something must have happened to it since you do not report it being in Device Manager. Is there any device in Device Manager with a yellow or red flag?

Is the HomeGroup hosted in the desktop or the laptop?

You say that "I stopped being able to connect to the network locations while using the laptop" but also that "internet connections for both the PC and the laptop continue to work properly." Do you mean that the networking problem with the laptop has been fixed?


----------



## syc0path (Nov 19, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> Do you have a wireless adapter on the desktop?


I have a wi-fi router that connects via ethernet cable to the PC and wirelessly to the laptop.



> Is there any device in Device Manager with a yellow or red flag?


The VPN entry was marked w/ a down arrow, but nothing had a yellow or red flag.



> Is the HomeGroup hosted in the desktop or the laptop?


Desktop.



> You say that "I stopped being able to connect to the network locations while using the laptop" but also that "internet connections for both the PC and the laptop continue to work properly." Do you mean that the networking problem with the laptop has been fixed?


I can access the internet from either computer. What I can no longer do is use the HomeGroup network to access files that are stored on the PC from the laptop, and vice versa.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, it's the laptop that cannot connect to the HomeGroup, right?


----------



## syc0path (Nov 19, 2004)

The HomeGroup essentially doesn't exist anymore. The HomeGroup was based on a wireless network, and the desktop no longer recognizes wireless connections. So the desktop can't access network locations on the laptop, and the laptop can't access network locations on the desktop.

I tried to establish a new HomeGroup just to see what would happen, and the desktop tells me that "To create or join a homegroup, your computer 's network location must be set to Private." So I tried to change it from Public to Private, but the options to change it are not displayed.

I was able to create a HomeGroup from the laptop, but of course the desktop won't connect to it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know little about HomeGroups, but do know that they will not work on Public designated networks.


----------



## syc0path (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, but I can't change the network from Public to Private. I tried the steps on this page, but the networks are still set to Public.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3084164


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Windows 7 and 8/8.1 sometimes we mistakenly designate a network as Public and sometimes Windows automatically and incorrectly does the Public designation. I found it darn near impossible to get that changed. I assume that the same is true with Windows 10.

With Windows 7 I finally stumbled across a "fix." Don't remember the exact steps, but the process was to set up file and printer sharing, share a folder, and try to copy a file (that I really did want to copy) from a remote computer. Somewhere along the way I got the dire warning that this may cause the world to end  but gave me the chance to change the network to private. Have no idea if the same would work in Windows 10.


----------

